# 88 books that shaped America



## dharvatis (Jul 18, 2012)

...δημοσιεύουν οι Los Angeles Times. Μου αρέσει πολύ που έχει το _Cosmos_ και το _The Double Helix_, με εντυπωσιάζει που λείπει το _Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance_, και πιστεύω ότι θα χωρούσε και το _Less Than Zero_. Τι λέτε;


----------



## panadeli (Jul 18, 2012)

Μου αρέσει που έχει το Charlotte's Web, που ήταν το αγαπημένο μου παιδικό παραμύθι. Θα άξιζε πιστεύω να υπάρχει κάτι από Λάβκραφτ και Φίλιπ Ντικ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2012)

...
Για όσους θέλουν να προτείνουν, υπάρχει ειδικό ερωτηματολόγιο της Βιβλιοθήκης του Κογκρέσου.
Μετά τα δύο πρώτα βήματα που αφορούν την υπάρχουσα, αρχική λίστα, δίνει τη δυνατότητα να προτείνουμε κάτι άλλο:

4. What book that is NOT on our list should be? (Title and author, please.)
5. Tell us why your nominee should be added to the list. 

Πολύς Φραγκλίνος, ρε παιδί μου, ο μόνος με τρία βιβλία. Τρίφαρδος ο forefather.


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> Πολύς Φραγκλίνος, ρε παιδί μου, ο μόνος με τρία βιβλία. Τρίφαρδος ο forefather.



Εμ, αφού είναι τα βιβλία που δημιούργησαν το έθνος. 

Σε αντίστοιχη ελληνική λίστα τι θα βάζαμε;
Τον Τσελεμεντέ. Και την Ιστορία του Ελληνικού Έθνους του Παπαρηγόπουλου. 
Και...;


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2012)

...
Όχι «που δημιούργησαν», «που διαμόρφωσαν», θες να πεις, ε;

Και... σε πολύ μεγάλη υπόληψη έχεις τα νεοελληνικά γράμματα, βλέπω. Και... κάνε μια βόλτα από κει, για αρχή.
Και... δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες τη λίστα, αλλιώς δεν νομίζω να απαντούσες έτσι. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

Σωστά, διαμόρφωσαν. 
Αλλά γιατί; Είπα ότι απορριπτω τη νεοελληνική λογοτεχνία; Κι οι Αμερικανοί έχουν στη λίστα τους βιβλίο μαγειρικής. Ο Τσελεμεντές δεν διαμόρφωσε την ελληνική κοινωνία μέσα από το φαγητό της; Ο Παπαρηγόπουλος δεν συνέβαλε στη νεοελληνική εθνική συνείδηση; Ο Τέλλος Άγρας κι Πάυλςο Νιρβάνας (δύο ονόματα τυχαία απο τη λίστα που με στέλνεις να δω), λυπαμαι πολύ αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά το έργο τους για να κρίνω. Άλλωστε δεν προτείνω λίστα με δύο θέσεις που γέμισε αμέσως με τις επιλογές μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Καλή ιδέα να ρίξουμε ιδέες για βιβλία που διαμόρφωσαν τη νεοελληνική κοινωνία. Να προτείνω κι εγώ μερικά, στο χύμα (και αλφαβητικά ;) κατά συγγραφέα);

Ανδρεάδης: _Ιστορία των εθνικών δανείων_
Καζαντζάκης: _Αλέξης Ζορμπάς_
Λουντέμης: _Ένα παιδί μετράει τ' άστρα_
Μακρυγιάννης: _Απομνημονεύματα_
Ροΐδης: _Πάπισσα Ιωάννα_
Σωτηρίου: _Ματωμένα χώματα_
Ταχτσής: _Το τρίτο στεφάνι_
Ψυχάρης: _Το ταξίδι μου_

(Κι από τη λίστα των αμερικάνικων, μην ακουμπήσετε αυτό που έχω μεταφράσει, παρακαλώ!) :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2012)

Τους εθνικούς ποιητές καθόλου;

Α, και προς υποστηριξη του Τσελεμεντέ ή του αναγνωστικού της α' δημοτικού, τα βιβλία της αμερικανικής λίστας που δεν είναι λογοτεχνία, δεν ειναι δοκίμια, δεν είναι επιστημονικά (μπορεί να μου ξέφυγαν κανα δυο). Βιβλία που κάποια εποχή τα έβρισκες σε κάθε αμερικάνικο σπίτι ή που έπαιξαν σημαντικό ρόλο στην κοινωνική ζωή της χώρας. 
"Alcoholics Anonymous" by anonymous (1939)
"American Cookery" by Amelia Simmons (1796)
"The American Woman's Home" by Catharine E. Beecher and Harriet Beecher Stowe (1869)
"A Grammatical Institute of the English Language" by Noah Webster (1783)
"Joy of Cooking" by Irma Rombauer (1931)
"Our Bodies, Ourselves" by Boston Women's Health Book Collective (1971)


----------



## panadeli (Jul 19, 2012)

Χατζής: _Το τέλος της μικρής μας πόλης_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τους εθνικούς ποιητές καθόλου;


Μα πρόσθεσε κι εσύ, ελεύθερα! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καζαντζάκης: _Αλέξης Ζορμπάς_


Και _Ο Χριστός ξανασταυρώνεται_ επίσης. 
Και Πηνελόπη Δέλτα: _Τα μυστικά του Βάλτου_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Στη δική μου λίστα προσπάθησα να βάλω βιβλία που με κάποιον τρόπο «διαμόρφωσαν» τη νεοελληνική κοινωνία, όχι απλώς εξαιρετικά ή σημαντικά βιβλία. Συμφωνώ, με άλλα λόγια, με τον Τσελεμεντέ και την Ιστορία του Παπαρηγόπουλου. Πόσοι έχουν διαβάσει το _Ταξίδι μου_ του Ψυχάρη (που δεν διαβάζεται, κτγμ, παρά μόνο από υποχρέωση) --όμως αποτελεί ορόσημο του γλωσσικού· και πόσοι γνωρίζουν καν την κλασική _Ιστορία των ελληνικών δανείων_ (που διέπλασε όμως γενιές Ελλήνων οικονομολόγων);

Γι' αυτό και θεωρώ πιο σημαντικό στη διαμόρφωση της νεοελληνικής κοινωνίας τον _Αλέξη Ζορμπά_. Γιατί έδωσε μια ταινία που έφτιαξε έναν σύγχρονο λαϊκό χορό και γιατί οδήγησε στη διαμόρφωση της τουριστικής Ελλάδας του ύστερου 20ου αιώνα.

Στην αμερικανική λίστα βλέπουμε σημαντικά λογοτεχνικά βιβλία αλλά επίσης και βιβλία θεσμικά και βιβλία που ήταν απαραίτητο να υπάρχουν σε κάθε σπίτι. Γι' αυτό δεν έβαλα ποιητές στη λίστα μου, γι' αυτό έβαλα και ορισμένα με «μικρότερη» λογοτεχνική αξία που όμως υπάρχουν στις περισσότερες σπιτικές βιβλιοθήκες. Φυσικά, για τον επηρεασμό και τη διαμόρφωση μιας κοινωνίας προϋποτίθεται και το διάβασμα αυτών των βιβλίων...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2012)

Αν με τη λέξη "διαμόρφωσαν" εννοούμε ότι επηρέασαν τόσο βαθιά τον ψυχισμό της πλειονότητας των ανθρώπων που τα διάβασε, ώστε να τους πλάσουν χαρακτήρα, να τους δώσουν αρχές και μπούσουλες για τη ζωή, λυδίες λίθους για να κρίνουν, να ζυγίσουν και να μετρούν, υποψιάζομαι ότι σε άλλα αναγνώσματα θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε να τα βρούμε. Τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά που αναφέρονται, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, είναι μάλλον ψιλά γράμματα για ψαγμένες μειοψηφίες. Γνώμη μου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι μια κοινωνία διαμορφώνεται από βιβλία με δύο τρόπους:

Ο πρώτος είναι αυτός που μόλις ανέφερε η Μπέρνι: _Βιβλία που επηρέασαν τόσο βαθιά τον ψυχισμό της πλειονότητας των ανθρώπων που τα διάβασε, ώστε να τους πλάσουν χαρακτήρα, να τους δώσουν αρχές και μπούσουλες για τη ζωή, λυδίες λίθους για να κρίνουν, να ζυγίσουν και να μετρούν..._. Βιβλία σαν την _Ιλιάδα_, λοιπόν, που επηρέασε όχι μόνο κοινούς θνητούς αλλά ακόμη και τον μικρό Αλέξανδρο από τη Μακεδονία και έγινε οδηγός της ζωής του ή βιβλία σαν την _Αγία Γραφή_ ή το _Κοράνι_ που ήταν και είναι οδηγός ζωής εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων.

Η γνώμη μου είναι (αλλά ευχαρίστως θα παραδεχτώ το τυχόν λάθος μου) ότι τέτοιο βιβλίο --που στην πραγματικότητα θα ήταν ένα βιβλίο με παγκόσμια απήχηση-- στη νεοελληνική λογοτεχνία δεν έχει υπάρξει ακόμη (και πολύ δύσκολα θα υπάρξει).

Ο δεύτερος είναι αυτός που περιγράφω πιο πάνω. Βιβλία που επηρέασαν σχολές σκέψης και πολιτικής, τροποποίησαν ή δημιούργησαν νέες πρακτικές, και επηρέασαν μακρόχρονα τις εξελίξεις στη νέα Ελλάδα αλλά και λογοτεχνικά βιβλία που είτε για την αξία τους είτε επειδή αποτέλεσαν ένα είδος μόδας (π.χ. περίπτωση Λουντέμη, κτγμ) διαβάστηκαν από πολύ κόσμο και άφησαν το μικρό ή μεγαλύτερο χνάρι τους. Νομίζω ότι και τα βιβλία της αμερικανικής λίστας ανήκουν σε αυτή, τη δεύτερη κατηγορία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως κίντλαρα να διαβάσω αυτή τη σελίδα πρώτα, στη Βιβλιοθήκη, που έχει και περιλήψεις, να ξεστραβωθώ. Και θα επιστρέψω να δω τι έχετε γράψει.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 19, 2012)

Ποίηση θα βάλουμε; Ή μπααααα... δεν διαμορφώνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Από όλα βάζουμε, Αζ, απ' όλα. Ό,τι νομίζει και προαιρείται ο καθένας... :) :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 19, 2012)

Ναι, πλάκα έκανα γιατί δεν είδα πουθενά. Thanks! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Ζαχ. Παπαντωνίου, _Τα ψηλά βουνά_


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2012)

Η Αγία Γραφή
Ιστορία του Ελληνικού Έθνους, Κ. Παπαρηγόπουλου
Αναφορά στον Γκρέκο, Ν. Καζαντζάκη
Ο Γερο-Στάθης, Λ. Μελά
Ποιήματα, Κ. Ουράνη


----------



## panadeli (Jul 19, 2012)

Παπαδιαμάντης: _Η φόνισσα_

Μίλαμε πάντοτε για έργα _ελλήνων_ λογοτεχνών, σωστά; (Γιατί και η αντίστοιχη λίστα της Βιβλιοθήκης του Κογκρέσου μιλάει για _αμερικανούς_ συγγραφείς. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε πρότεινα Λάβκραφτ και Ντικ και όχι, ας πούμε, Όργουελ). Οπότε η Αγία Γραφή και το Κοράνι φαντάζομαι ότι αποκλείονται, ή όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Παπαδιαμάντης: _Η φόνισσα_
> 
> Μίλαμε πάντοτε για έργα ελλήνων λογοτεχνών, σωστά; (Γιατί και η αντίστοιχη λίστα της Βιβλιοθήκης του Κογκρέσου μιλάει για αμερικανούς συγγραφείς.) Οπότε η Αγία Γραφή και το Κοράνι φαντάζομαι ότι αποκλείονται, ή όχι;


Τείνω να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Άλλωστε ούτε η αμερικανική λίστα έχει τη Βίβλο...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2012)

Σόρι, αλλά πήρα κυριολεκτικά αυτό εδώ  που λέει _βιβλία που διαμόρφωσαν_ μπλαμπλα. Όχι _ελληνική λογοτεχνία._ Αν είναι έτσι, το αποσύρω, νο πρόμπλεμ. Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει φεύγει και ο Παπαρηγόπουλος, αλλά και οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν συνιστά λογοτεχνία, πουχού τσελεμεντέδες και σία. Ωστόσο θα συμπεριλαμβάναμε τον Ερωτόκριτο ή όχι;

ΥΓ. Με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπιστώνω ότι στη λίστα των Αμερικανών συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η αμφιλεγόμενη Καλύβα του Μπαρμπα-Θωμά, για την οποία είχα ρίξει μια μικρή κλωτσοπατινάδα με κάποιους σχολιαστές στου Σαραντ, πασχίζοντας να τους δώσω να καταλάβουν πως, όσο αρνητικό κι αν είναι το μοντέλο που έχει κάνει το Uncle Tom συνώνυμο του δουλικού νέγρου, ήταν ένα από τα βιβλία που επηρέασαν το ευρύ κοινό και άρχισαν να το ευαισθητοποιούν απέναντι στο ζήτημα της δουλείας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι αν θέλουμε να σχηματίσουμε μια λίστα αντίστοιχη με την αμερικάνικη, θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει γενικώς βιβλία (όχι μόνο λογοτεχνία), που διαμόρφωσαν κλπ τη νεοελληνική κοινωνία. Το από πού ορίζουμε την αρχή της νεοελληνικής κοινωνίας είναι σημαντικό ερώτημα· ως τώρα, σκεφτόμουν από την Επανάσταση και μετά, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο (ούτε η αμερικάνικη λίστα αρχίζει μετά από την επανάσταση). Επομένως, θα πρέπει να δούμε αν ανήκει σε αυτή τη λίστα όχι μόνο ο Ερωτόκριτος, αλλά και ο Θούριος μαζί με το Σχολείο των ντελικάτων εραστών και το Φυσικής απάνθισμα του Ρήγα, κάποιο/κάποια από τα έργα του Κοραή, οι Ωδές του Κάλβου, κάποια από τα άλλα επιστημονικά του 18ου αιώνα...

Επομένως, ίσως η Αγία Γραφή όχι, αλλά το Οκτωήχι π.χ.;


----------



## panadeli (Jul 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπιστώνω ότι στη λίστα των Αμερικανών συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η αμφιλεγόμενη Καλύβα του Μπαρμπα-Θωμά



+1 :up:


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Σόρι, αλλά πήρα κυριολεκτικά αυτό εδώ  που λέει _βιβλία που διαμόρφωσαν_ μπλαμπλα. Όχι _ελληνική λογοτεχνία._ Αν είναι έτσι, το αποσύρω, νο πρόμπλεμ. Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει φεύγει και ο Παπαρηγόπουλος, αλλά και οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν συνιστά λογοτεχνία, πουχού τσελεμεντέδες και σία. Ωστόσο θα συμπεριλαμβάναμε τον Ερωτόκριτο ή όχι;
> 
> ΥΓ. Με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπιστώνω ότι στη λίστα των Αμερικανών συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η αμφιλεγόμενη Καλύβα του Μπαρμπα-Θωμά, για την οποία είχα ρίξει μια μικρή κλωτσοπατινάδα με κάποιους σχολιαστές στου Σαραντ, πασχίζοντας να τους δώσω να καταλάβουν πως, όσο αρνητικό κι αν είναι το μοντέλο που έχει κάνει το Uncle Tom συνώνυμο του δουλικού νέγρου, ήταν ένα από τα βιβλία που επηρέασαν το ευρύ κοινό και άρχισαν να το ευαισθητοποιούν απέναντι στο ζήτημα της δουλείας.



Από τον τίτλο και την ίδια τη λίστα της Βιβλιοθήκης του Κογκρέσου, εγώ καταλαβαίνω «βιβλία που διαμόρφωσαν το έθνος, που διέπλασαν με τον ένα τρόπο ή τον άλλο την κοινωνία κι επηρέασαν τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται ο Αμερικανός (όποιος κι αν είναι αυτός, μην πιάσουμε πάλι τα περί λαού κ.ο.κ.), όποτε κι αν γράφτηκαν, από Αμερικανούς όμως». Δεν περιοριζόμαστε στη λογοτεχνία, άλλωστε ο Τσελεμεντές που λέει η SBE είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα, γιατί διαμόρφωσε τη νεοελληνική κοινωνία (αν μη τι άλλο, διέπλασε τη σωματική διάπλασή της, τουλάχιστον μέχρι την επικράτηση του τζανκ φουντ και την έλευση της παγκοσμιοποίησης).

Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να περιοριστούμε χρονικά όπως οι Αμερικανοί - άλλωστε τα βιβλία της λίστας τους ξεκινούν λίγο πριν την επίσημη έναρξη της ιστορίας τους - επίσης όμως δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι σωστό να βάλουμε, για παράδειγμα, Αριστοφάνη στο πρωτότυπο τουλάχιστον, παρότι κι εκείνος πιστεύω ότι επηρέασε όσους είδαν παραστάσεις έργων του ή τα διάβασαν. Άλλωστε και οι Αμερικανοί έχουν στη λίστα π.χ. τον Παγοπώλη του Ο'Νιλ, παρότι είναι έργο που όχι μόνο λόγω πολύ μεγάλης διάρκειας (ως θεατρικό) δεν ανεβαίνει συχνά και, παρά τη σχετικά μικρή έκτασή του ως κείμενο, δεν νομίζω να πολυδιαβάζεται στες ΗΠες (κάτω τα χέρια από τον Παγοπώλη).

Εκτός αν δεν θέλουμε να τους ακολουθήσουμε και προτιμάμε να βάλουμε τα δικά μας κριτήρια, οπότε θα προτείνω τη δημιουργία μιας επιτροπής που θα συνεδριάσει πανηγυρικά αύριο το βράδυ εν μέσω μοχίτων, μπιρονίων (από τον επιταχυντή του MOJO) και αφθόνων πατατακίων για να αναλάβει καθήκοντα: τη σύνταξη των προδιαγραφών της λίστας και των κριτηρίων συμπερίληψης έργων σε αυτήν, με αυστηρά επιστημονική μεθοδολογία και ταχύτατους ρυθμούς, στα πρότυπα της Ακαδημίας. 
(Κι αν ολοκληρώσει το έργο της μέχρι τη λεξιλογική σύναξη ΜMCXVIII, εμένα να μου τρυπήσετε τη μύτη, αν θα υπάρχει η μύτη μου τότε).

Επίσης, κάτω τα χέρια από τον Ερωτόκριτο:

Κάνει ο Δημήτρης την αρχή και στένει ένα νήμα
βιβλία που επλάσανε Αμερικάνω κλίμα
που τως αγγίξαν την ψυχή, το νου τους τον αλλάξαν
τη σκέψη τως ζυμώσανε, τον κόσμο τως εσάσαν.
Κι αρχίξανε τς αθιβολές πολλές οι λεξιλόγοι
Ίντα να βάλομε κι εμείς, μη βγούμε μωρολόγοι;
Βάλετε ό,τι θέλετε, ό,τι τραβά η ψυχή σας
ό,τι σαν εδιαβάσατε ρίγησε το κορμί σας,
μα π' όι δα μονάχα εσείς νιώσατε τέθοιο πράμα
μα πλια πολλούς και πλια καλούς τους ήγγιξε αντάμα
Ό,τι και να 'ναι, να 'ν' καλό κι ας είν' παλιό ή νέο,
μα στη ζωή να 'ν' οδηγός, ωραίο και μοιραίο


Για την «Καλύβα του μπαρμπα-Θωμά», Μπέρνι, μάλλον συμφωνούν μαζί σου οι αρμόδιοι της ΒιβλιΚογκρ:
Harriet Beecher Stowe, "Uncle Tom’s Cabin" (1852)
With the intention of awakening sympathy for oppressed slaves and encouraging Northerners to disobey the Fugitive Slave Law of 1850, Harriet Beecher Stowe began writing her vivid sketches of slave sufferings and family separations. The first version of "Uncle Tom’s Cabin" appeared serially between June 1851 and April 1852 in the National Era, an antislavery paper published in Washington, D.C. The first book edition appeared in March 1852 and sold more than 300,000 copies in the first year. This novel was extremely influential in fueling antislavery sentiment during the decade preceding the Civil War.

Το Μνημόνιο 1 και το σίκουελ Μνημόνιο 2, καθώς και όλα τα υπόλοιπα μέχρι το Μνημόνιο 9,2140666 χ 10^6, δεν τα βάζουμε, όχι γιατί δεν επηρέασαν και δεν θα μας επηρεάζουν για γενεές δεκατέσσερις χ 10^7, αλλά γιατί δεν τα διάβασαν πολλοί ολόκληρα (ούτε καν αυτοί που τα υπέγραψαν) και πρέπει ν' αφήσουμε και κάτι για τις επόμενες γενιές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Δύσκολο να φτάσουμε πάντως ισάριθμα σημαντικά/κρίσιμα βιβλία χωρίς τον Ερωτόκριτο μέσα... 

Ίσως βοηθούσε αν καθορίζαμε εκτός από το χρονικό εύρος και μερικές ευρύτερες κατηγορίες; Λογοτεχνία/ποίηση, Πολιτική, Ιστορία, Γλώσσα, Θεωρητικές επιστήμες, Οικονομία, Τέχνες, Κοινωνία, Τεχνικά (π.χ. ο ΓΟΚ του 1955 με τον οποίο χτίστηκε όλη η Ελλάδα, ουσιαστικά μέχρι την πτώση της χούντας --επόμενος ΓΟΚ το 1973).


----------



## Themis (Jul 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δύσκολο να φτάσουμε πάντως ισάριθμα σημαντικά/κρίσιμα βιβλία χωρίς τον Ερωτόκριτο μέσα...


Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι, βάσει του πόσο διαβάστηκαν και πόσο επηρέασαν, θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουμε από πολύ παλιά. Φυλλάδα του Μεγαλέξαντρου, Έπος του Διγενή Ακρίτη, Απολλώνιος της Τύρου, Ερωτόκριτος, και μετά Ρήγας Φεραίος, Σολωμός, ενώ στα σχετικώς σύγχρονα θα έβαζα και την Ιστορία της Ελλάδας του Κορδάτου κι ας μη διαβάζεται πια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Σκεφτόμουν αν υπάρχουν --και αν ναι, ποια είναι-- τα σημαντικά *πολιτικά* βιβλία του 19ου και του 20ου αιώνα. Οι περισσότεροι κορυφαίοι πολιτικοί μας δεν έγραψαν πολύ...

Σκεφτόμουν επίσης αν πρέπει να ενταχθούν εδώ και σημαντικές μεταφράσεις αρχαίων έργων, που αποτέλεσαν ορόσημο για την εποχή τους.

Να προσθέσω στα οικονομικά τον _Κερδώο Ερμή_, του Ν. Παπαδόπουλου.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σκεφτόμουν αν υπάρχουν --και αν ναι, ποια είναι-- τα σημαντικά *πολιτικά* βιβλία του 19ου και του 20ου αιώνα. Οι περισσότεροι κορυφαίοι πολιτικοί μας δεν έγραψαν πολύ...



Ίσως επειδή δεν έχεις διαβάσει αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2012)

Με τσάκωσες!


----------



## panadeli (Jul 19, 2012)

Χα! Το περίμενα! 

Σίγουρα πάντως υπάρχουν κάποια σημαντικά βιβλία. Ένα από αυτά, αν και δεν το έχω διαβάσει, πρέπει να είναι ο _Δημιουργικός Σοσιαλισμός_ του Ζολώτα, αν μπορείς να τον πεις πολιτικό. Αμφιβάλλω όμως αν υπάρχει κάποιο πολιτικό βιβλίο έλληνα συγγραφέα που να έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση της νεοελληνικής κοινωνίας.


----------

